# what rims



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

does anyone know what rims these are?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks almost like the one on the front page of one of our sponsoring advertisers.
Interactive Wheel System - Discount Tire Direct


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

deaner17 said:


> does anyone know what rims these are?


CCW 505A 
Complete Custom Wheel


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I have yet to see late model rims that would warrant a swap. I think the stock rims are a superb match for the late model GTO. Consider a powder coat for your stockers, maybe a dark silver or gunmetal gray. My .02 from a 17” OEM Dude…


----------



## devwil68 (Oct 8, 2008)

are you smoking something! (PDQ GTO) 

the CCW wheel line is just pure SEX on the GTO....especially the 505's!!!!!shutme:willy:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

devwil68 said:


> are you smoking something! (PDQ GTO)
> 
> the CCW wheel line is just pure SEX on the GTO....especially the 505's!!!!!shutme:willy:


No – not smoking anything funny here. I am just kind of a purist when it comes to exterior Mods…


----------

